# 2013 'Insteada'



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool deal :becky:


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

Please do it. I can't afford to go to Darrington in 2013.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That is exactly why we started the shoot


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope so!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If we have it again who would consider coming to it???


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If I can shoot?? YES


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I will attend this year as I cannot afford Darrington so soon following shoulder surgery.... Gotta stay closer to home.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I could probably come up and skip another one off the dirt and get attacked by a yellow jacket again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Depending on finances and my personal scheduling at the time, I may be able to encourage a crew from NC to make the trip.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I plan to be there. I will also bring my first aid kit to take care of Hornet's problems, should they arise.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JF from VA said:


> I plan to be there. I will also bring my first aid kit to take care of Hornet's problems, should they arise.


thank's for looking out for me buddy.  I had my best round ever going till that damn Yellow Jacket decided to light me up...still finished with a PB...but man I know I lost a good 8 points easy.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I suppose I'll shoot if y'all let me!!??


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I may be able to get some of the guys in Cumberland to go. I know that will try. I have wanted to shoot your range and just have not made it there yet.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Maybe we can get one going out on the west coast the next time it is scheduled for pennsylvania. Way to support the nationals guys.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

itbeso said:


> Maybe we can get one going out on the west coast the next time it is scheduled for pennsylvania. Way to support the nationals guys.


You are more than welcome too. 

I don't believe anybody here was planning on making the trip so why not get together and have some fun?? You have heard of fun haven't you??

I know I can't drop a couple grand and take a weeks vacation to travel to Darrington for Nationals. I wish I could, but I can't. A weekend trip to Lancaster PA is doable. 

Thank you for playing though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itbeso said:


> Maybe we can get one going out on the west coast the next time it is scheduled for pennsylvania. Way to support the nationals guys.


Go ahead....we have been down this road before. So stomp your feet all you want. 

If I or anyone else has the money or time to go to Darrington for a week we go...or Stankton. But those of us that can't and want to shoot we go here. I know it's a lot easier to go 2 hours away for two days then across country for a week....and a hell of a lot cheaper. Most of us still want to shoot and since out states usually don't schedule a shoot that week...it's either shoot by yourself...or get together with some friends that aren't going to go to Nationals. 

Nobody is going to say oh Hell Yes...there is another Nationals or another shoot to go to instead of the real Nationals. Anyone that really thinks this is the case or what this shoot is for...well I'm just gonna leave it be...

But let's put it this way...last time I took my girlfriend and I think I spent maybe $250-300 on the weekend...and that included the nice hotel....2.5 days of meals for us...plus beer and Jack :wink: can't get a plane ticket for that. She couldn't do Nationals last time because of school...

Now I either won't have the time or $$$ to go...but Lancaster is up the St

Common sense people....nobody is not going to Vegas because some local guys are getting together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Well said hornet. 

Besides that, we still have redding every year and that's as nationals as it gets. Best shooters in the world on the left coast. 

Any of the east coast tribe gonna be able to swing out here come May?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Go ahead....we have been down this road before. So stomp your feet all you want.
> 
> If I or anyone else has the money or time to go to Darrington for a week we go...or Stankton. But those of us that can't and want to shoot we go here. I know it's a lot easier to go 2 hours away for two days then across country for a week....and a hell of a lot cheaper. Most of us still want to shoot and since out states usually don't schedule a shoot that week...it's either shoot by yourself...or get together with some friends that aren't going to go to Nationals.
> 
> ...


Hornet, it is misnamed. It should be " 2013 Becausa". Becausa can't afford it, Becausa can't get off work that long, or Becausa m not shooting good enough. Then it would have been self explanatory. The way it's named now, it sounds like a protest shoot.:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well...since this will be the 3rd go round....I think the name "issues" got cleared up long ago. 


People can get off work....I can get off work IF I want to...but money wise I am not going to Darrington. Others could as well but they aren't taking off to go because of the cost. It also has zero to do with not shooting good enough.....since there are past National Champs that shoot it that are shooting good enough. Pretty sure there was a BHFS shooter that dropped a high 50s score....X Hunter was there who has finished 1st and 2nd at the last two Nationals in Pa.....Doug Williams was there and if memory serves me correctly he hung a round with 70 some odd Xs on Sunday.....archerpap dropped a 558 one day...not too many people show up here that can't drop a decent score...and anyone that isn't going to Nationals that uses the "I'm not shooting good enough" excuse wouldn't go when they are shooting great either.....



The name is fine.....it's Insteda because it's the same weekend....like it or hate it....it is what it is...and it's only ever an issue to people that aren't gonna be there anyway.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

THANKS HORNET and crew who know what this shoot is truly about, folks who can not afford to make the trip out west and shoot there. As mentioned before, this is not about the NFAA or ?? With all the complaints about our shoot, not once has anyone contacted me.
Enough about that................. I look forward to meeting any new archers who might attend this year and can attest to the Hornet get STUNG, he was on fire till that happened!!


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I might give it a go, haven't shot a state tourn since 97 and National or mid-atlantic since 96.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Tom, this is neither a state or national shoot. It's just a fun weekend put on by a great club and great shooters on a heck of a challenging field course. Hornet, I believe Dougie shot like 84 X's that Sunday, and I promise not to shoot a 0 on the 45WU next time!! Sucks when you give up 7 points on first 4 targets!! Don't ask Dougie about that 35F either(with the 30yd target on it...LOL) I believe that's an Insteada tradition now!! Ray, something to toss around, maybe a novelty shoot after Saturday's event. Something like a Hinky shoot at the Hill. Ask around about it. Plenty of us have done that, and yeah Hornet, don't remind anyone how I dropped out at 35 and dad made it to 80!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That dag on 35f got me also. Was clean through the first 6 and then that thing popped up :doh:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

LOL...I think JP4 and I both shot 4X 20's on it, but it cost Dougie the win with a 19. We were tied up to that point!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You got it late in the round...early on the sun shadow on that thing flat out sucked :doh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That is a mistake that was made by a seasoned field archer who had been out of target archery for a while, sh&$ happens and most took it in stride. This year we are putting the peeps face on the 80


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

it wasn't really a big deal....hell I drop points on that stupid target with the right face up. :doh:

Well I did used to hate that target....I don't think I have dropped a point on it since that weekend. I know I shot a 20 on EVERY 35f I shot this year


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> That is a mistake that was made by a seasoned field archer who had been out of target archery for a while, sh&$ happens and most took it in stride. This year we are putting the peeps face on the 80


I may have to take the dot out and go back to a frosty for that target!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I may have to take the dot out and go back to a frosty for that target!!


I haven't tried that....thought about doing it. Just haven't done it.

I did shoot indoors one year with a 6X with nothing in it...shot the same scores as usual. You have to trust your shot :wink:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Rather, you are not telling the truth I contacted you myself about the name a few years ago and I also took up the issue with your State Director last year and you and your group have chose ignore my request on the name change. Now you will claim that this did not happen, but I expect that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ok....so just drop the Nationals part...

Case closed :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Where is the "National's" part?? All I see is Insteada 2013!! Why is the World Series called "World" when it's only played in the US??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's funny to me that anyone in the NFAA or associated with the NFAA would give a rats booty about a little rinky dink shoot....but not complain about the ASA having their championship the SAME weekend...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

How about we change it to "*I Want To Shoot My Bow But Can't Afford To Take The Vacation Days And Drop A Couple Grand to Go To Nationals*"?? This should eliminate any and all confusion as to the purpose and intent of the event.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have NEVER spoken with a human about a request for us to change the name. You may have talk to Rob Kaufhold or??? But I personally have not spoke to anyone. If we did speak please refresh my memory. If we did I would say so. 
I do like spoon's new name


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If it was via email or PM then I surely do not remember.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I wouldn't loose sleep over it Ray...knowing you I know your not.

But reading the above post again.....I have another question?

It isn't a state sanctioned shoot....so why would contacting the state rep do anything? It isn't an NFAA or PSAA or whatever group shoot....

besides....someone can request what they want...all they want...and as many times as they want. Just because you request something doesn't mean your gonna get what you want. Hell how many "request" get put into the NFAA every year and get turned down????

Your "request" for a name change has been heard....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

BH, The NFAA has had those dates set long before the ASA set their dates, we have had the last full week in July for more years than the ASA has been around and how do you know we did not register a complaint. Rather, you and I traded E-Mails back and forth a couple of years ago. To all of concerned about this issue the only problem is in the name, INSTEDA NATIONALS says to most forget the NFAA come to our shoot, Some one suggested earlier about maybe having a western version of your insteada shoot next time Nationals are in PA, there would a possibility that would really hurt the club hosting Nationals. But once again I would the first one to register a complaint. You folks are adults and can figure out the right thing to do.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know how long the shoot has been on that weekend...and I know the ASA moved the Classic. :wink:

The thing is you guys have made more of a stink about a local rinky dink shoot then needs to be made....nobody out this way would care if a club out west would hold a shoot when the Nationals are in Pa. We have enough sense to realize that it's a good idea....and that nobody is going to not go to Nationals because the club up the street is having a shoot. :chortle: Not ONE person that went to Insteada the last time went because they would rather go to this shoot then Nationals. That's what your missing. We went because we wanted to shoot with our friends and couldn't swing Nationals for one reason or another....but why listen to the people that are going to this shoot explain why they are going or would be interested in it again. 

Heck I wanted to go to Vegas but couldn't...should I not shoot that weekend if someone has a shoot that weekend just because you guys are having a shoot?

and for the record....Just like thread title... on their website the results are listed under "Insteada" not "Insteada Nationals"....so your kinda complaining for no reason.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I need to correct you, it's not you guys it is just me and the title has been shortened, in a earlier post you even made the comment then take out the word Nationals. Should be end of story.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Is there a copyright infringment using the word "Nationals"?? We dont want to confuse it with the NFL, or National League, or the Nationals, maybe the NHL or NBA. They can call it whatever they want!! It is NOT associatiated with any organization, so let it be what it is!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

the title hasn't been corrected...it's the same as it has been since the thread was started....as someone that used to be a mod I am very aware of how long you have to make changes to a post/thread....and a couple days later is WAAAAAAAY past the time limit :wink:

I made the comment about dropping "Nationals" just because.....

even the link to the results from 2011 on their site is dead....if you want the results you have to know how to find them. But it still says "Insteada" and has been that way since 2011....

your really complaining for no reason....as I have stated and others have. Not ONE person is going to skip Nationals to go to this shoot. NOT ONE....if I can swing Nationals...which ain't gonna happen...I will go. I would LOVE to go and shoot at Darrington. I would much rather go to Nationals then Lancaster to shoot....or any place else for that matter. But since it's not in the cards more then likely...it's nice to be able to get together with friends that are in the same situation as I am and shoot for the weekend. Even more since Md and Va don't hold shoots that weekend because of Nationals. 

this is a fight not even worth balling up your fist over.....


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Who gives a chit what the shoot is called? It a damn good and fun shoot.

To those complaining. Perhaps insteada biatchin about the insteada shoot, perhaps you should step away from the keyboard commandoing and go concentrate on your actual shooting insteada your gum flapping. That way, maybe, just maybe, we won't have to hear you complaining about how crappy your score at Nationals ended up.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok, I will check but am almost certain we dropped 'Nationals' out of the name after the first go round. It was by the request of a senior officer at the club NOT because of any bullying from here. If we had emailed I do not remember, sorry. This shoot will NEVER be held when 'Nationals' are on the right coast. Hell, I am still kicking myself for not shooting them this year but work was nuts. The horse is dead, quit kicking it!! The 'Insteada' will go on. If you want it to stop hold 'Nationals' in Mechanicsburg every year.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Who gives a chit what the shoot is called? It a damn good and fun shoot.
> 
> To those complaining. Perhaps insteada biatchin about the insteada shoot, perhaps you should step away from the keyboard commandoing and go concentrate on your actual shooting insteada your gum flapping. That way, maybe, just maybe, we won't have to hear you complaining about how crappy your score at Nationals ended up.


Archer NM, I think I've got this all figured out. These guys like mopar started that shoot so the west would get upset and hold their own Insteada during the years the nationals are scheduled for Pa.That is the only way they could walk off with any hardware from the nationals. if the western shooters stayed home and shot their own insteada, all the right coast wannabes could finally win something. It's all clear as day now. Lay off those poor souls.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Isn't Jesse Broadwater from PA?? Just saying&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Look at ALL the results. Most every champion was from the east coast. Look at the number of shooters. Only big shoot on west coast is Redding. They get more than both of us.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

archerpap said:


> Look at ALL the results. Most every champion was from the east coast. Look at the number of shooters. Only big shoot on west coast is Redding. They get more than both of us.


Archerypap, I went back and checked. You guys just got lucky this year.:teeth:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Did you check 2009 also?? No luck involved. You westies just don't wanna come play with us boys and girls from the east...LOL Field archery is living large here!


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I knew it was just a fun shoot. My sons live in Columbia, Pa.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

:moviecorn

I have no dog in this fight but I do have a question...

How many shooters will now NOT got to the Insteada because the word Nationals was removed? None, I will guess.

Although I've never attended the Nationals or the Insteada, I never read the "Insteada Nationals" as a way to draw shooters away from the NFAA Field Nationals. I read it as saying "Hey, we're not going to make it to the Nationals so let's get together and have some fun shooting Field". 

In my opinion, it keeps the focus on Field acrchery and acts like a mirror tournament for the Nationals for those unable to make the trip.

Just my 2 cents...actually .9 cents after taxes...have a nice day...


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

After reading this I know why I never joined the NFAA.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

glennx said:


> After reading this I know why I never joined the NFAA.


??? I don't get it....


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Amen



hdracer said:


> :moviecorn
> 
> I have no dog in this fight but I do have a question...
> 
> ...


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a cry baby let me write on this subject. I know I won't be going to Darrington (or Louisville for that matter) even though I was planning on it. Why? Read on.
1. Laid off - start new job soon - 1/2 former pay.
2. Had 4 weeks vacation - now zero.
Guess what? I won't be going again for the foreseeable future unless Nationals return to Mechanicsburg, from which I can commute daily and pack my own food. And even then I will not be able to shoot all five days - just three if I'm lucky. Louisville is out of the question. *I would imagine that I am not the only person in this situation. So, in order to shoot, I (and others) will have to stay local and shoot weekends only.* Hopefully, I can eventually rectify this situation, but for now it is what it is. I am glad there are folks like Ray to get some nice shoots going. I would also like to thank the folks who keep all the clubs running that have shoots in PA such as the Penn Dutch Leagues, etc.

P.S.
Maybe if I go to "Insteada" I can find out who this legendary Hornet is???


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

2little2late said:


> At the risk of sounding like a cry baby let me write on this subject. I know I won't be going to Darrington (or Louisville for that matter) even though I was planning on it. Why? Read on.
> 1. Laid off - start new job soon - 1/2 former pay.
> 2. *Had 4 weeks vacation - now zero.*
> Guess what? I won't be going again for the foreseeable future unless Nationals return to Mechanicsburg, from which I can commute daily and pack my own food. And even then I will not be able to shoot all five days - just three if I'm lucky. Louisville is out of the question. *I would imagine that I am not the only person in this situation. So, in order to shoot, I (and others) will have to stay local and shoot weekends only.* Hopefully, I can eventually rectify this situation, but for now it is what it is. I am glad there are folks like Ray to get some nice shoots going. I would also like to thank the folks who keep all the clubs running that have shoots in PA such as the Penn Dutch Leagues, etc.
> ...


Was in the same boat a couple years ago. Had 3 weeks vacation time then lost it (7 yrs on the job). Vacation time seems to be a thing of the past now. Need to have 5 yrs to get 2 weeks now. That's still over 2 yrs away. Doubt I will make it.

BTW, if you meet the Hornet watch out for the Yellow Jackets. I hear he attracts them...:rofl:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am glad some folks understand what we are trying to do with our shoot!! 
The main reason we picked that weekend is because we figured we would not step on any other local States toes, especially PA, by drawing from there events. I never figured we would take anyone from a National event that could afford to go.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am glad some folks understand what we are trying to do with our shoot!!
> The main reason we picked that weekend is because we figured we would not step on any other local States toes, especially PA, by drawing from there events. I never figured we would take anyone from a National event that could afford to go.


where can i find info on this shoot? is it in PA?
Come on guys quit crying about the name you are stARTING TO SOUND LIKE 3D SHOOTERS


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

treeman, we are about 15 minutes from Lancaster Archery Supply and will release the info after our January meeting. I am sure you can find something on here by doing a search.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> treeman, we are about 15 minutes from Lancaster Archery Supply and will release the info after our January meeting. I am sure you can find something on here by doing a search.


ok thanks we will probably make the trip. We were down that way fo0r the state animal round this summer and had a blast


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

cool deal, Thanks!!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

You know we will be there!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Can always count on you guys


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

January 8th is the meeting where we will discuss holding the 'Insteada' again this year, news will follow


----------

